# Weekly Competition 2018-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R F2 R2 U R' U' R U'
*2. *F R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F R U2
*3. *F' U R' U R2 U F2 R2
*4. *F U F2 U R U2
*5. *R2 F' U R F' U2 F R2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' U' F2 U' L2 R' B D R D' F U2 B R' B F
*2. *R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' F R D2 L B' R U' R' B2 D'
*3. *B R' F2 B' L U R B L D B' U2 F D2 F' D2 B L2 B' R2 U2
*4. *R F' U' B D2 B2 L2 U L' B L2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2
*5. *L U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 R' U2 B2 F' U L' R' D2 F2 D2 B D F2

*4x4x4
1. *Rw Uw2 F2 L' R2 D Rw' B' U R' F' R' D' Uw' B' R F2 Rw' B Fw' F L2 F L B2 D2 Uw B' D Uw U2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' D' Uw Rw' F' R
*2. *R D' U Rw2 D2 B U' B Fw D' Uw' Fw' R' F' Uw2 F2 U F2 L U2 F2 Rw R Uw' U2 R' Fw R' B Fw F D' B Fw Uw B2 Rw' Uw R' B2
*3. *D2 Fw' Uw F U2 B' Rw2 Uw B' L Rw D2 U' Fw2 L' Fw' Rw' B' L2 B L Rw R Fw R2 B' Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 L D2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 L' Rw2 R Fw2
*4. *D2 F' L' Rw B Uw U2 Rw' R' D2 Uw R2 F Uw' U' Rw D' U2 Fw' F2 L' Rw R2 Uw' B2 D2 F2 Rw B' Fw F Rw D' Rw R D' B' Fw2 R2 F
*5. *D' Rw2 Fw' Uw L' Uw2 R D' U F Rw B' L' Rw F' D' U2 B2 R Uw' B' D' U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw F2 D' L Rw2 D2 U' F' D' Uw U R Fw' F U2

*5x5x5
1. *D F2 Rw D U2 B' U' L2 Bw L Lw' Dw U2 Fw' L' Bw Uw Lw Rw' U L' D Uw Lw Fw Uw' L2 Uw2 Lw' B Bw' F U' Fw Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 Bw' F Rw R' D' Dw Bw' Dw Bw Uw' B D2 Dw U' L Lw R' F2 Dw Uw2 B' F2
*2. *D' Dw' Uw2 B' Bw Dw B Fw F' U' L2 R F' L D2 L' U Fw' U' Lw' Rw R Bw' Lw2 Uw Lw Fw' F L2 Lw D Uw F L' B F2 D2 Bw2 L2 Dw' L R U Rw B' Dw' Lw2 U' L' F Rw2 D' Bw' Fw' F Lw' Rw B2 Fw Lw
*3. *D2 L Fw Uw2 U' F L' D' Fw L Lw2 B2 R2 U2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Uw' L' F2 Dw' Uw' Rw R Dw Fw2 R Fw Dw2 R2 Uw2 R Uw2 L2 Lw2 U Lw' D2 Uw' F2 Lw Rw2 R Fw' Dw B2 Bw2 Fw' R2 F L R' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw R2 Fw Lw2 Rw'
*4. *Bw' Lw' R' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 R D2 B' Uw' U2 R F L2 Rw Dw2 B' Fw2 U R' D' Dw' B' Bw Dw2 B2 U L' Dw2 Lw' R Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 R' Bw' Lw2 D' Lw2 Rw B U2 Lw' R' Fw' F2 Lw' F' D' Dw' Fw F' L' Uw2 Rw2 D B2 Bw
*5. *Uw' Bw' F U2 R Fw Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Rw' D Dw2 Lw F U Rw2 D Bw2 D' Dw' L' Dw Rw' Fw Uw2 F R D2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 R' Dw' Uw Rw' U' Bw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Bw2 R Fw2 Lw' Fw' D B' Fw' L' D F' Lw2 Dw B' Lw' Dw F2

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 2D' 2F' D' B2 L 3F 2R' R2 2D 2L2 2R D2 2D 3U' F D B2 2F2 L R D F2 3U L2 2B 3F 2F2 F R 2F2 R2 D' 3U' 2L2 3U 2B 2U' U' B2 2F' D2 L 2F U 2R2 2D' B' 2B D 2U' R' 2B' 2F 3R 3F2 D2 2F 2U' 2L2 2R' B' 3U2 2B L U2 2B2 L2 2D 3R2
*2. *2U 3F' 2U' 2F' 2L' 3U2 U 2F2 3R' 2F' 2L' 2B2 2U L2 3F' 2U' 2B2 3R' 2B' L2 2B' 2D' U F' 2U 3F' F' U 3R 2R 2B' 2R 3U L 3R2 R F R2 B F U' 2L 3U2 3F2 2D 3U L 2L 3R' 2D2 2U2 U2 2F2 F2 2U' 2L2 2B' 2F L D2 U2 F D L 2L' D2 3U2 2R2 B 3U2
*3. *D2 L2 2R2 3U2 2R2 B 2D2 2B2 F L2 2D' 3R 2R D 2L2 B 2L 2B' L 2R2 F 2D2 3F2 2D2 2L' B 3R' D2 2D 3R' F D' 3F2 R2 2B2 2L2 R2 D2 2D F 2L D 2D2 2U' 3F' D' B2 3R2 2R2 D B2 F2 2D B 3R 2F 2U2 2L F 2L' 2D2 2B2 3U' 2F2 L' D' 2B' 2D' 2L 3R'
*4. *3U2 B' 2B2 3F 2F' F' 2D 2U 3R2 2B 3F2 2F' 3R' D' 3U2 U2 2L2 F2 2D2 3U U' 2L2 2R' 2D2 U2 2B' 2U2 2B' U B' 3R' 2D 2L2 F2 D' 3U' 2U2 B R' 2B' 3R2 2U R 3U' L 2U2 R' 3U' 2U' 2F' 3U2 2F R' 2D L 2L2 F' R D 2D2 U' 2B' 3F' 3U' B2 2B' F' 2U 2B D'
*5. *R D' 2F 3R' 2R B2 L' F' L2 3R2 R 2D U' 3F' L' B' 2B' 3F2 F2 3R2 2B2 2U 2L' 3R2 2B D 2U U' B2 2B2 F' 3U 2U' U' 2L2 R2 2F U' R2 2D2 2L2 B 3F2 3U2 3R2 R 3F2 2D2 3U' B' 2D' 2L2 2D' 2B2 2L2 B' 2B' 3R2 R2 2D' F' 2D' R 3F 3U 2U2 3R2 2D' B' 3R

*7x7x7
1. *D 3R' F2 D' L2 3B2 2L 2R' B 2R 2D2 3L R' B2 2U2 3L2 U 3F' 3U' 3L 2D 2U' 3B 3L' 2B' 2L 3F2 3R' B2 F2 L2 R2 2D 2R2 B 3B2 2F2 3D R2 D 3D2 U2 3F' 3D B F' 3D' 3U2 3B' 3F2 3L 2R2 3U 2U U' R2 B2 U L' 2B' 3U U2 L 2U2 U2 B' 2B2 2L2 B 3D2 3R 2B 3B2 3L' D 3B2 U' 3F' R' 3U' R2 2U' B' 2D B' 3R 3B' F' L' F' 2D 2L2 D' 3U B' U2 R' 3U2 U' L
*2. *R2 2B' F D' U2 L' R 3F 3U' 2U' 3L B' 2R2 U L2 2F 3L' U B' R' B' R 2F2 D' F' L' U2 3L B 2F2 3D2 3U L2 2B 3B D 2R2 3U' L' 2L' 2B2 2F' L 2F2 F' 3L' 2R2 3U F2 U' 3B' 3D2 L' 2B2 3L 2R2 R2 3B' 2L2 3F' 2U2 3R' R2 D2 2R R2 B2 2D 3U' 2U' 3R' 2B2 2R 3U' 2U' L2 D 2U U2 2F U' 3B2 3F' 2D2 3F 2D' 3D 2F L' B 2B' 3D' B 3R' 3U2 3L2 2R B 2B2 F2
*3. *2U B2 2B' 3B' F 3U' 2U2 3B 3F2 U 2B U' 3B2 2D2 F L' R2 2F2 2D2 3U' B 3F2 2L2 3R 3B' 2U L' 2L2 3L' D 3B2 F2 3D2 2R 3F' 2R2 3D 3U' 2U2 3L2 B2 2B' F 3D' 2B 3U 3L2 2F' L' 2L 2R U' 3L2 D' 3D2 F' D' 3R2 2B L' 3L2 3F R 2U2 3B 2F 3D 3B 2L D2 2D 2L' U2 2B' 2L F' 2U2 2F' 2U2 B' F2 2D 2R2 B' 3D2 2U2 2R F R B' D 3L2 3D 3B2 3U' 3F' 3U R 3U2 3R2
*4. *3B' 2F' 2U 2L' 2R' 2U2 3L2 3B' 3U2 2B' 2D2 3F2 U' 2B' 2L D 2U L' 3L B' 2D' 3U 3L U' B R2 F' 2L' 3R2 D' R' 3B2 3D2 3F 2R 3U F 3L 3B2 2L 3F 2L2 U2 2L' 3B L' 2L R2 B 2B 3B2 3R' F D2 3D2 2U 2R' R 2U2 F2 3L' 3U 3B2 D' 3F2 3U 2L 2F2 2R 2D2 3D2 3U' 2U' F2 U2 F2 R' 3F 2D' 3F2 F L' 2U2 3B 2U2 U2 B 3B 2D' U2 B2 2L2 2R' 2D R D 2U2 2R' F 2D'
*5. *D 2D 2U' U 2B 3F 2F 2L' 2U' 2F' D 2R 2D L 2D' U L2 R' 3B2 3D2 3U2 2U2 3L 3D' 2B 2L 3L' D' 3R' 2F' D2 2R2 2D2 2F2 L B2 3F 3L2 B 3F R' 3U' L D F2 R2 2F 3R' 3F2 D2 3D' 2U2 U' 2F2 2R2 B' 2R 2F2 3D' 2B2 2U2 U L' 3R2 R2 2D' L2 R2 B2 F2 3R' D' U 3R2 2D2 3B2 3F2 3R R 2B' 3B2 R B2 2F 3U' U' 3F2 F 2U' B2 F' 3L2 B 3L2 2D F2 U2 2F' L2 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F2 U2 R U' R' F2
*2. *U2 R U2 F' R U R' U'
*3. *U2 R2 U' R' F U2 R' F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F B' U L' D' B' F' D U' B2 F2 L R2 D' R' D2 B2 R' B F2 D2 Fw Uw
*2. *L' U R F' U2 F L2 B D B F' U' L U L2 R' D U' L Fw' Uw2
*3. *R2 L F2 D R2 U F' U' F' U D2 R' D' F' D2 U B2 U2 L' Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' L' Rw' Uw U B2 Uw2 U' F' Uw L' D' F D2 F Uw R Uw F U L Rw' Uw F D' Fw' F' D Uw' Fw' F U2 L' B2 Uw2 U2 F2 U2 R F2
*2. *D' Fw2 R F2 Uw' L' Rw R2 U F2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw' B F Uw L2 R2 Fw' F' Rw F' D2 Uw' U' L' Rw' B' D' B' Rw' D2 Fw' R2 B' Fw' F2 D B'
*3. *Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' Rw R' D' B Fw2 Uw' B Fw Uw' Fw L F D' F L' B Fw' Uw2 B D Uw2 Fw' R2 B Rw B R2 Uw Rw' D' U' Fw' U Rw2 F2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw D2 L2 Lw Bw' R' B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw F U F Uw Bw2 F2 D2 B Fw2 F' Lw Rw R F' R Bw2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw D B' Bw' Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw2 B' R' B2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Rw Bw' Lw' R D2 Dw R' Bw' Fw2 F' Lw2
*2. *R2 F Lw2 B' Fw Rw Uw2 R F2 Uw2 R' Fw' F Dw Fw R Dw L B2 L' F2 Lw' F Dw' U2 Bw' D' Uw U' Bw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 U2 R F2 Rw D' F L Fw F2 Rw' Uw B2 U' L D' Dw' L' R2 B Dw' B Bw' Rw' F D Dw'
*3. *R2 B2 Dw2 R' Fw' L' Rw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 U' Bw Rw2 D2 L2 Uw' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Dw Rw Uw' U Fw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 Lw Rw R' D Dw Bw2 Dw' Fw' D2 Dw Uw' Fw L Lw Rw Fw L Uw R Bw' U B Fw2 Rw' U Rw R' Dw' Uw F' Uw2 Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L B2 D2 2U 3R2 3F 2F' F2 U2 3F D' 3R' R 3U 2L' 2D 2U' 2F' 3U2 2L2 3R2 3U2 R 2U2 2B2 3R2 F2 2D' F 3R2 2R2 3U2 R2 D2 2L' F 2L' 3U2 3R 2R 2B2 F' D2 B' 2B' 2F2 2L F2 L 2R' B' 3U' 2F R2 2D' 2B 2U' 3R' U 2B' 2F2 2L' 2R B R2 2B2 R2 B2 2F F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' 3L2 R' D' 3U' U 3B' L' B2 3B' 2U' U2 R2 B2 2B 2D2 3D' 3U' U2 2L' F 2D2 U 2R2 3D 3U U 3F2 2D 3D' U' 2F' 2L' D2 2B 3B' F 3L2 2F' 3R2 R 3U L 3R' 2R 3F 3R' 2R' 2U2 3L2 2B' L2 2R2 R B2 3B 3U B 2R2 R2 3U2 2B2 D2 2R' R2 F2 D 3F2 2F F' 2R2 R 2U' 3B2 2U2 2F2 2D' 3D' 3L' 2B' 2F2 2U' F' D2 L' 3D2 2U2 F 3L B2 R2 F 3D 3L' 3R2 2F 3D R2 3D 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L R B' D R U2 B' L' F2 U2 F L U R2 B' D U' R2 F' L' Fw Uw2
*2. *L R' D R2 B' F' L' D' B2 D' U' F' R' L F2 U F D2 U2 Rw' Uw
*3. *L2 U' D R2 U2 F R2 L' F' U2 D' F2 L2 U2 L D2 L R F' D' Fw' Uw
*4. *D2 F D L2 R' B' R2 F' R L' F' U B U2 B D2 F L F D U2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *B U' F D' F L' B U F' D U2 L2 D' R' L' F' U2 R' L B2 Rw' Uw'
*6. *R B U' F' L2 F' D R D R' U D2 L R2 B L' R F' D' R2 Fw Uw2
*7. *L' R U2 D2 R U D R2 B2 U' L F B' U' L B2 L D U' Rw2 Uw'
*8. *B2 D2 B D B2 F' D' L' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' B' U L2 U2 L' U2 D Rw2 Uw
*9. *R' B R' B D2 U B R2 F' D B D2 L R D2 L' F2 R' D' R
*10. *R D R2 U F B' L' D U B2 D' F2 D' R' D' R2 U2 B D' R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*11. *U' R B U2 B2 R' F2 B' L B2 R F' R' B' U D' L' D F' B' Rw' Uw2
*12. *R L2 F B2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D F D2 L2 R' D U' F' L U' F2 Uw2
*13. *B2 F L D' F' U2 F2 L2 B' R' L' F' D2 L2 B' R' F D2 L2 U L Fw Uw
*14. *R' U' D2 R' U' B R U2 F L U F L' F' R' B2 F2 R' F' L2 Uw'
*15. *L2 D2 U R' F' R2 B' F2 R L' D' R2 L' F2 B' L2 B D B' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *U2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 U' R2 L2 F' U2 F L' B2 F U2 B F L2 Fw Uw
*17. *R' L U B D R' U B2 U2 F2 D U' L' R2 U' B' R2 L U' R2
*18. *U' L B2 U L2 B2 D2 L R2 U2 R U' B2 R2 L F2 R2 U' D Rw Uw2
*19. *L' U2 F L2 F' B' U' F R D' B2 U' R' L B L B U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*20. *D2 U2 R B2 R2 D' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F B2 U' F' D U' F2 B' R' Fw' Uw
*21. *D' R' U R D' U R2 F L' R' F' U' F2 B2 D B' F D2 U Rw Uw
*22. *U2 R' U' D' F' B' U' D' B L2 D2 R D' B' L D2 U' L U2 Fw' Uw
*23. *L2 R2 D U R B2 U2 R F' U' D L U' B2 L2 R' F2 B R Fw Uw2
*24. *B D' F R D U' B2 F2 R2 L' D U R B R' B L2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *R D' U B F2 U2 R2 U2 L R' B2 F U R' L' U2 D' R B' L2 Fw' Uw
*26. *B' L2 B' R' U2 L F B' U2 D F' U' L R' U2 D' F2 R U' Rw Uw'
*27. *R2 B' F U' F2 L' D' F B' D F2 R2 B' D' B L2 D L2 B2 R2 D Rw Uw'
*28. *L2 F2 D' U' L' F' U R2 U' B2 U L F2 D' F' B R2 L2 U2 D' L' Fw' Uw
*29. *B' L F R L2 U R' B2 U2 L B R2 F R L' B D' L2 B2 U F' Rw Uw'
*30. *F2 U' D B' L' D' U2 F2 U' F R' U2 D2 B L' B' R2 U R L' Fw' Uw'
*31. *D2 B L' D' L' B' U2 B2 U F' B' D B F U2 R2 D2 R2 D L' Fw' Uw2
*32. *D L R F L' D F B' R L2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*33. *L' U D B' F' L2 U B2 R' U2 L R2 U D' R B D' R B2 Rw' Uw2
*34. *F' B' U' R L' B2 D B' U' R2 F' U L2 U D' B2 R' B' R F D2 Rw2 Uw'
*35. *R2 D2 U B F U2 L U' D' F2 U R2 F2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 U F' B2 Rw2 Uw
*36. *F D L2 R2 B2 F L2 D' L' D2 L R2 F2 L' D' B2 R2 F' R B D Rw2 Uw'
*37. *U2 L B U' L' U' R2 D2 U L' D' R2 U R F' U R' U R2 D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*38. *B D U' B U2 R' F2 D2 U' R' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 R2 F' Rw Uw2
*39. *D F2 R B2 R B D' F' D2 L B D2 L' D2 U2 R L2 D2 L' Uw'
*40. *U L' B' R2 F U2 B D2 F' D2 B2 U L R' U2 F2 B U R D' Rw Uw2
*41. *D F' D2 R2 U' B U F2 R L' F' B U' R' L D R2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *L' U' D2 F2 D2 U' R U2 F R L2 F' B' R2 U' F' U2 F' D F'
*43. *U F' U B2 F' R2 U2 D2 F R' U L' B R D2 U B L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *U L B2 L2 F2 D B' L2 F B R' U2 R D R D F' R U' B2
*45. *F R2 L2 U' L F R B2 U F2 B2 D U' L' F B' R' F' U L2 R Fw Uw
*46. *L U2 L2 B L B2 D B U B2 R B U2 L D' R' L D2 F' Rw'
*47. *R2 D F U' D2 L B2 L U2 B2 D R L2 F2 U L2 D B' L D Rw' Uw'
*48. *D F' R' B U' R' B' U' R' B2 D' B L' B' F R' B F R2 D' Fw' Uw
*49. *B2 U' F' B U' B2 R2 F' R' U2 B2 U2 R D R2 B' U' L' F' U Rw' Uw
*50. *L' F R2 L2 U' L U2 R' L' B2 D U B2 U2 D L F R2 F2 R Fw Uw2
*51. *F U2 R' U' F' L' R2 D' U B2 U2 L F2 R' B' R' L' F R2 Uw2
*52. *R' L D F' R' F2 D' L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 L F2 B U2 D L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *R2 D2 R F' B2 R B' R F' L' B F U R B2 U' F2 L2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*54. *D2 F2 U' B R' U2 F' L2 B U' L' R F R U' B2 R' B' R L' Fw' Uw
*55. *U B2 D U' B F2 R2 U' F' R' B D F' U R F2 L2 F2 R' D' B Rw Uw'
*56. *U2 F R2 L2 F L F' U L2 D' F' L2 D' U' R2 U' R' L B L2 B' Rw Uw'
*57. *B2 F2 D2 U2 L' R' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' B' D' L R D F U' Fw' Uw
*58. *B R2 D B' D2 L2 U2 D R B2 F U' R2 B' L' F' L D' L' R Fw' Uw
*59. *F' D' B D B' F2 L' F2 U' R2 U' F' D B2 R U2 R' B D F2 U Rw2 Uw
*60. *B2 R D R2 L' B2 R2 L' B' R L2 U' D2 R D' L D' R2 D2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 R B2 R' U2 L B2 R F2 R F2 D F' L' R2 F2 D2 F' R' U F
*2. *D R U F U2 R' B' L' D B' R2 U2 B2 R D2 F2 R' L2 D2 B2 D2
*3. *F' D2 F L2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' L' B2 R' D' F' L R U R2
*4. *D B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' D U' L' F' L' B' F
*5. *R F2 R2 L U R2 D R' L' U' B' U F2 U' L2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 U2 L U2 L' F R B D R2 F2 D' L' R' U
*2. *B2 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U R' F D' R B U R B' F2 L'
*3. *B U2 B D R2 D R' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F B2
*4. *D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R' F' U B' R2 F2 D2 U L' F
*5. *D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' U2 L' U R F' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D R' D2 L B2 U2 F D L2
*2. *F2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 R' F2 L' D2 R' F D2 U' B2 F' R' D B L U'
*3. *L2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 L' R D' R' B2 U F' L' B2 L
*4. *U' F2 B U' L' B D2 B' L' F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U D B2 U F2
*5. *L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L' D U R' F U2 F L R' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L F' L2 B2 F' D2 L D R' B' U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F R U2 R F2 U R U2 R U2
*3. *F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' D L2 R D F' U' L2 B U
*4. *Fw R2 Uw' B2 Uw' F' Uw' Fw' D B' Rw F L' R2 B' D2 F2 D Uw L' F' Uw Fw Uw U F Rw' D' U2 F2 Rw R D' L R2 D2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 F R' F2
*3. *L2 F U2 B D2 B L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L D' R F2 L' U F'
*4. *L2 Rw2 D L2 Fw F U2 F' L R' Fw F Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' L2 B Uw' U2 R' B R' D2 L' Fw L Rw' D' B U L2 R Fw L Rw' D L R'
*5. *Uw U' L' B Bw2 Fw U2 L' F Lw' Uw' U' Bw' Fw' Dw2 R' Uw' Rw' Bw2 F' L2 Lw' Bw U Lw R D2 Dw U' Bw' R2 U2 F2 Uw U' L' Rw' Uw L2 Rw R2 D' L' Lw2 Rw F2 L' Dw' F' D U' L2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 F' Dw' B2 L Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' F R' U F R' F R'
*3. *L2 U2 F2 D U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L' B2 D2 B' L R U' R' F
*4. *L D2 B2 Rw' B Rw' B' Rw2 F L R2 B' F' L2 D' Rw R' D' U' F' L Rw Fw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw B Fw2 F R D2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 U' L' U2 R'
*5. *D R Uw' L2 Lw R2 U2 Lw2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Bw2 D Dw Bw' Fw Dw' Bw Rw R' D2 Bw2 L' B2 Uw2 Lw R2 Uw' B Rw B Fw' Uw Rw' U' L2 U Fw2 L' Lw2 Bw2 R Bw' Fw' Lw U' Bw' Rw R2 F' U2 R' Uw Rw Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' R2
*6. *2D 2F U' 2B 2F F 2R2 3U2 2B' 3R 2F' 3U' 2B2 3F2 L 2L' 2R R2 3F2 3R' 2D 2F 3R B 2B' 2F' 2L' U2 F 3U L2 U' L2 2L' 2U 3R 2U' 2L 2U2 U2 2B2 2R' U' L2 3R B2 3F' U2 B2 3F 2D' 3R2 2D2 2L2 3R' 2U2 2R2 2B2 2U 2R' R B 3F2 2F2 F' R' U' 3F' 2F' F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' R F' R' F' U F' R' U'
*3. *D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 R B2 F' D' B R U B D2 L'
*4. *R2 Fw' L' R' F2 U B' Rw R B Fw F' L2 U Rw Fw2 L R' Fw L2 Rw Uw Rw R' U Fw' F2 U B' F2 Uw' R' Fw U2 L Rw F' D B2 L
*5. *Dw2 B' Fw F' L2 Lw' Uw' Bw Fw2 Lw U Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' B' Bw L2 Fw2 Lw D' Uw' Lw' Uw' Fw' R2 D' U2 L R2 U L Rw Fw F' Uw' U Lw Dw2 F' Rw' U' B2 F L' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 R2 Fw' Uw Bw2 Lw' R F' Lw' Dw2
*6. *2R 3U2 2F' F 2U L2 2R R' 2B' U' R2 3F' U' 2B' F' 3U' 3R' 2F' 2R' 2D 2R2 2B2 2F2 2L2 2R 3U2 U' 3F2 U 2L' B 2B2 2D' 3U' 3F' 2U2 2B' 2D 2U' B' 2B F2 2L' 2U 3R D2 3U 2U2 U' 3F 2D2 2U 3F' F' 2R R 3U2 L2 D' L' 2F2 L B' 2B' 3F2 3R 3U2 3F2 2D F2
*7. *U L 3L 3D' U' 2R2 2D 3F2 D B U 3L2 2R2 B' 2R 3B2 3F L 2L' 3L' 3R2 2D 3R F 3D2 U' 3B' 3F' 2R2 2D 2L' R2 B' D U 2F 3R 2U' 2L' 3R U' 3B2 3D 2L 2R2 3U2 R' B2 3B 3D' 2R' D2 2U 3R2 2U 2B2 R 2D 2R 3F2 L' 3L2 2D' L 3R2 2R' 3U' L' 2B' D 2D2 3D' 3F 2F' 3R2 2B2 3R2 2R2 3B' 2L2 B2 2B' 2U2 3R2 2B2 F2 2U' R2 3U2 L' D 2F 3R' U2 2R2 3U2 R2 U' 2R2 R'

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR3- DL6+ UL1- U3+ R3- D1+ L1+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R5- D3+ L1- ALL5+ DR DL
*2. *UR1- DR4+ DL4- UL2- U4- R2+ D5+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U4- R1- D4- L1- ALL4+ UL
*3. *UR6+ DR4- DL0+ UL4+ U5+ R5+ D2+ L1- ALL1- y2 U4- R2+ D5+ L4- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ UL1- U2+ R3- D1+ L1- ALL3- y2 U6+ R5- D0+ L6+ ALL1+ DR UL
*5. *UR5- DR2+ DL1+ UL2+ U3+ R2+ D3+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U1- R4+ D6+ L2- ALL3+ DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' U' B R' B L' B l' r b u
*2. *R B U' L U R' L' r' b'
*3. *U' L R' L U R U L' l b' u
*4. *U' L U L U' R B U' R' b' u
*5. *L B' R' L U' R L' U l r' b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (-3, -2)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) / (-5, -4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (3, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *B U B U' L' R' U B' U' B' U'
*2. *U R' U R' B' R' L' U' R' B' U'
*3. *L R' U' B' R U' L B' U' B' U'
*4. *L B' R B R U' L' R' U' B' U'
*5. *U' B' R' L' B' L' R' L' R B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F U' R' U2 R F' U F'
*3. *F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 U B F2 U' B2 L F2 L F2
*4. *Rw' F Rw R Fw' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 R2 B' Fw' F' U Rw B2 Fw2 L B L Uw Fw F' Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 Uw' B' Fw' Uw L' Rw R2 D2 Uw2 F2
*5. *D2 F L Bw2 F' D Uw' Bw2 Fw R Fw' F D2 Dw' F D2 Bw Uw Lw' D Fw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw U2 F Lw' Uw R B' Lw' R2 Fw2 F Uw L2 R' Dw2 R' D2 R2 Uw U' B D' U' L2 Bw Uw' R Uw2 Bw' F' Uw2 R' Uw2 F2
*OH. *D2 R2 B D2 B F L2 U2 F L2 B' R D' B2 F R' F2 D' B' F' U'
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4- DL3- UL4- U5+ R4+ D5+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R5+ D1- L2+ ALL5- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L R' U' B' R L U' l' r b
*Skewb. *L U R' U R' U R B L' R' U'
*Square-1. *(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (5, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) /


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

2x2- 3.8856

(2.965), 3.667, 4.594, 3.396, (5.698)

3x3- 25.581

22.956, 21.040, 32.747, (DNF), (17.697)

Pyra-12.04

10.553, (8.135), 12.895, 12.68, (DNF)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Feb 20, 2018)

2x2 : (6.31), 5.05, 4.51, (3.52), 5.34 = 4.97
3x3 : 16.65, (14.33), (19.45), 16.99, 15.41 = 16.35
2x2BLD : 1:41.14, 1:08.67, 1:26.48 = 1:25.43
MegaMinx : 2:16.93, (2:28.56), (1:52.95), 2:05.10, 2:02.62 = 2:08.22
3x3OH : 46.55, 47.08, 42.85, (51.83), (42.62) = 45.49


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 20, 2018)

2x2 : (5.44), (3.39), 4.60, 4.43, 4.41 = 4.48
3x3 : 15.02, 14.55, (13.51), 14.86, (17.02) = 14.81
4x4 : (55.48), 50.29, 52.60, 53.11, (48.27) = 52.00
5x5 : 1:43.06, (1:43.18), 1:41.32, 1:39.46, (1:39.12) = 1:41.28
6x6 : (2:53.36), 2:35.58, 2:51.95, (2:31.07), 2:49.95 = 2:45.83
7x7 : (4:05.34), 4:00.43, 4:05.08, (3:56.36), 4:03.45 = 4:02.99
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 41.37, 37.76, (46.88), (32.81), 38.21 = 39.11
FEET :
MTS : 44.00, (42.92), (51.06), 46.99, 50.14 = 47.054
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:18.77
2-5 Relay : 3:00.29
2-6 Relay : 5:41.87
2-7 Relay : 9:48.21
Clock : 15.53, (15.88), 13.44, (11.55), 13.86 = 14.28
Megaminx : 1:34.79, (1:23.43), (1:42.89), 1:37.64, 1:34.91 = 1:35.78
Pyraminx : (10.39), 6.94, (3.48), 5.28, 5.98 = 6.07
Square-1 : (33.18), (20.62), 26.42, 25.09, 27.98 = 26.50
Skewb : 7.76, (9.47), 7.68, 7.80, (7.05) = 7.75
Kilominx : 43.14, (38.87), 42.16, 40.11, (46.06) = 41.80
Mini Guildford : 6:18.24


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

2x2 : 2.29, 2.38, 3.39, 2.71, 2.95 = 2.68
3x3 : 13.71, 12.72, 13.01, 10.40, 12.47 = 12.73
4x4 : 57.95, 57.92, 59.16, 57.48, 59.94 = 58.34
5x5 : 1:58.91, 2:05.61, 2:01.21, 1:54.83, 2:01.78 = 2:00.63
6x6 : 3:46.95, 3:53.77, 3:22.06, 3:31.77, 3:47.82 = 3:42.18
7x7 : 6:32.38, 6:29.00, 6:34.29, 6:31.33, 6:12.84 = 6:30.90
2x2 BLD : 34.18, 25.73, 25.44 = 28.45
3x3 BLD : 2:17.91, 1:45.66, DNF = 1:45.66
4x4 BLD : 17:04.62, 16:59.66, DNF = 16:59.66
3x3 Multi-BLD : 3/3 8:24.30
3x3 OH : 28.93, 29.74, 27.84, 25.37, 27.61 = 28.13
3x3 Feet : 4:45.66, 4:50.76, 3:27.26, 3:12.25, 3:26.08 = 3:54.70 First two solves goes to show what happens when you do not practice Feet for a few months.
3x3 MTS : 1:39.80, 1:39.29, 1:23.96, 1:30.40, 1:23.35 = 1:31.22
3x3 FMC :


Spoiler: FMC Solution



After spending way to long on trying to find a better solution then the one given, I finally decided to go with a CFOP solve starting with yellow as the bottom layer and cross. The moves are basically a reconstruction of a CFOP solve.Scramble:
R' U' F D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L F' L2 B2 F' D2 L D R' B' U' R' U' F

D F’ L’ D B /cross
U’ L U L’ /1st pair
F U F’ U B U B’/2nd pair
U2 F U F’ U2 R U R’ /3rd pair
U F U’ F’/ 4th pair
B dw F’ dw’ B’ U fw U fw’/OLL
y’ R2 uw R’ U R’ U’ R uw’ R2 F’ U F U’ /PLL (50 Moves)


2-4 Relay : 1:20.69
2-5 Relay : 3:23.81
2-6 Relay : 8:12.83
2-7 Relay : 15:13.52
Clock : 14.09, 14.25, 15.59, 12.43, 12.20 = 13.59
Megaminx : 1:37.68, 1:27.59, 1:35.87, 1:39.95, 1:39.58 = 1:37.71
Pyraminx : 6.43, 4.94, 5.98, 5.36, 6.35 = 5.90
Square 1 : 22.71, 24.29, 28.87, 28.20, 25.88 = 26.12
Skewb : 5.86, 5.75, 5.35, 6.55, 4.92 = 5.65
Kilominx : 34.94, 44.62, 37.27, 39.52, 38.40 = 38.40 Last solve and average is not a typo error.
Mini Guildford : 7:22.68


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Feb 21, 2018)

3x3: (21.01), 28.21, 28.08, 25.31, (45.91) = 27.20


----------



## SophieCubes (Feb 23, 2018)

2x2: 8.66; 6.56; (10.02); (6.52); 8.28= 7.83
3x3: 24.51; 25.28; (26.32); 19.18; (17.39)= 22.99
4x4: 2:02.65; 2:11.67; 2:03.83; (2:02.16); 2:12.50= 2:06.05
OH: (1:07.16); 58.27; 56.66; 53.86; (46.31)= 56.26
Megaminx: 4:35.06; 4:35.69; 4.44.81; (5:49.96); (3:45.95)= 4.38.52
Pyra: Wow I REALLY messed up on this... 14.10, 16.89, (22.44), (12.19), 22.16= 17.72
Skewb: 12.90; 11.05; (14.31); (9.72); 12.54= 12.16


----------



## Daniel Lin (Feb 24, 2018)

3bld: DNF, DNF, 22.38 // success on the hardest scramble haha


----------



## Lumej (Feb 24, 2018)

2x2: 11.27, 12.20, 12.82, (5.43), (13.50) = 12.10
3x3: (18.80), 19.68, (27.05), 23.92, 20.16 = 21.25
4x4: (2:33.68), 2:09.31, 1:57.19, 2:01.02, (1:41.31) = 2:02.51
3x3oh: 59.92, (1:01.76), 56.25, (42.80), 47.34 = 54.50


----------



## CrisesKhaos (Feb 24, 2018)

3x3 : (33.80), 35.99 , 34.42 , 36.83 ,(43.69)

I know i am a noob.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

CrisesKhaos said:


> 3x3 : (33.80), 35.99 , 34.42 , 36.83 ,(43.69)
> 
> I know i am a noob.



We were all noobs at one time, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ayaan (Feb 24, 2018)

3x3: 25.33,

25.84),(19.16),20.39,24.55=23.42


----------



## Merp (Feb 24, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.


Random? Or the one win most points?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Random, to prevent cheating.


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 24, 2018)

3x3: 32.03
33.82
(24.53)
30.57
31.70
(36.58)

OH: 01:03.01
1:11.88
56.77
(1:27.80)
1:00.40
(59.98)

Square-1: 19.51 
19.40
(17.49)
18.68
20.45
(22.06)

Megaminx:
3:09.08
(3:19.62)
3:00.97
3:03.39
(2:58.20)


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 25, 2018)

3x3: 11.58, 9.12, 10.54, 8.39, 12.32 (10.41 Average, 8.39 Single)
3BLD: 47.23, DNF, 37.67 (DNF Mean, 37.67 Single)
Pyraminx: 4.42, 5.14, 3.52, 3.35, 4.43 (4.12 Average, 3.35 Single)


----------



## Merp (Feb 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Random, to prevent cheating.


So I can also win without podium stuff?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2018)

Prem The Cuber said:


> So I can also win without podium stuff?


Yes, ranking or podium has nothing to do with determining the winner (so that there's no incentive to cheat).


----------



## Merp (Feb 26, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, ranking or podium has nothing to do with determining the winner (so that there's no incentive to cheat).


So how can I know if I win?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2018)

The winner of the drawing is announced on this thread the day after the competition closes. For this week, that would be about a day from now. Also, if you win, Mats will contact you by PM to give you your code.


----------



## Merp (Feb 26, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> The winner of the drawing is announced on this thread the day after the competition closes. For this week, that would be about a day from now. Also, if you win, Mats will contact you by PM to give you your code.


Okay thanks.


----------



## Palmtop Tiger (Feb 26, 2018)

3x3:
38,779
37,807
32,056
(22,576) - CMLL skip
(39,071) - could have been better. i screwed up during LSE


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2018)

Results for week 8: congratulations to TheDubDubJr, lejitcuber and thecubingwizard

*2x2x2*(129)

 1.81 MattheoDW
 1.98 gavinz
 2.00 RCTACameron
 2.07 Carterk
 2.10 Competition Cuber
 2.13 leomannen
 2.20 lejitcuber
 2.32 TheDubDubJr
 2.47 oskarinn
 2.53 Sixstringcal
 2.54 turtwig
 2.68 cubeshepherd
 2.76 Nadav Rosett
 2.82 Jack Pfeifer
 2.85 mihnea3000
 2.89 thecubingwizard
 2.90 tdm
 2.93 G2013
 2.96 ExultantCarn
 2.97 the super cuber
 2.98 DhruvA
 3.05 [email protected]
 3.12 DGCubes
 3.15 Dream Cubing
 3.27 Jscuber
 3.33 AidanNoogie
 3.37 Elf
 3.39 asacuber
 3.47 Ethan Horspool
 3.50 ichcubegern
 3.63 sigalig
 3.65 2017LAMB06
 3.69 Mcuber5
 3.81 RobinCube
 3.82 leudcfa
 3.88 Duncan Bannon
 3.93 sqAree
 3.94 [email protected]
 3.96 Jami Viljanen
 3.99 TSTwist
 4.02 [email protected]
 4.06 Shadowjockey
 4.07 speedcuber71
 4.24 2016LAIL01
 4.30 OJ Cubing
 4.40 Mark Boyanowski
 4.42 Underwatercuber
 4.45 Jonsa87
 4.46 [email protected]
 4.46 Moonwink Cuber
 4.48 bacyril
 4.50 DaniëlKassab1
 4.51 ARandomCuber
 4.55 Oatch
 4.58 WorldoBlocks
 4.60 abunickabhi
 4.64 TipsterTrickster
 4.67 Now3852
 4.70 buzzteam4
 4.70 MCuber
 4.72 NolanDoes2x2
 4.72 teboecubes
 4.83 janelle
 4.85 MartinN13
 4.90 Keenan Johnson
 4.96 NathanaelCubes
 4.97 Aaditya Sikder
 5.04 obelisk477
 5.05 E-Cuber
 5.06 Bogdan
 5.18 Ianwubby
 5.20 whatshisbucket
 5.21 Rubiksdude4144
 5.23 Kevin Le
 5.23 ColorfulPockets
 5.25 xyzzy
 5.29 CubingRF
 5.47 seth0420
 5.54 Aerospry
 5.55 The Blockhead
 5.61 tigermaxi
 5.64 sam596
 5.65 Zachie Chan
 5.71 EdubCubez
 5.72 oliviervlcube
 5.77 CubeStack_Official
 5.79 Kenneth Svendson
 5.85 Josh_Mullins
 5.85 Lykos
 5.98 26doober
 6.08 SpartanSailor
 6.09 X cuber
 6.10 PotatoesAreUs
 6.11 motionglitch
 6.17 Ali161102
 6.18 Lewis
 6.22 Glomnipotent
 6.36 VDel_234_
 6.74 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.77 audiophile121
 6.91 Teemu
 6.91 cytokid101
 6.91 kumato
 6.92 Alea
 7.04 Bubbagrub
 7.22 Mike Hughey
 7.35 Dynamic Waluigi
 7.48 Prem The Cuber
 7.83 SophieCubes
 8.16 AtticCraft
 8.24 Jeridan
 8.48 d4m1no
 8.54 Ecuasamurai
 8.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.01 Woodman567
 9.60 WillyTheWizard
 10.12 theos
 10.38 FireCuber
 10.60 KylerWoods
 10.84 arbivara
 11.60 Jacck
 11.69 GTregay
 12.10 Lumej
 12.56 dnguyen2204
 14.62 ToastasaurusCuber
 16.03 MatsBergsten
 17.00 TylerBur
 20.19 cougarscratch
 DNF redoxxy
*3x3x3 *(148)

 7.16 lejitcuber
 9.32 the super cuber
 9.50 Jack Pfeifer
 9.65 tdm
 9.69 Elf
 9.83 Carterk
 9.86 Ethan Horspool
 9.97 thecubingwizard
 10.07 FastCubeMaster
 10.07 mihnea3000
 10.10 [email protected]
 10.15 speedcuber71
 10.15 MattheoDW
 10.21 TheDubDubJr
 10.43 G2013
 10.56 Competition Cuber
 10.89 ichcubegern
 10.93 RCTACameron
 11.04 asacuber
 11.06 Keroma12
 11.08 Dream Cubing
 11.18 Leo Annett
 11.19 TSTwist
 11.27 DGCubes
 11.42 ExultantCarn
 11.43 Now3852
 11.51 Jonsa87
 11.75 abunickabhi
 11.81 ColorfulPockets
 11.87 Jscuber
 11.94 DhruvA
 12.06 Brendan Bakker
 12.06 GenTheThief
 12.09 Shadowjockey
 12.17 Marcus Siu
 12.28 2016LAIL01
 12.39 AidanNoogie
 12.41 WorldoBlocks
 12.43 2017LAMB06
 12.47 Ianwubby
 12.60 janelle
 12.61 sigalig
 12.66 Glomnipotent
 12.68 turtwig
 12.73 cubeshepherd
 12.83 Keenan Johnson
 12.88 OJ Cubing
 13.04 [email protected]
 13.14 [email protected]
 13.14 Sixstringcal
 13.22 ARandomCuber
 13.26 gavinz
 13.26 E-Cuber
 13.31 denthebro
 13.37 Mcuber5
 13.38 Mark Boyanowski
 13.38 CubeStack_Official
 13.61 Underwatercuber
 13.80 oskarinn
 13.84 obelisk477
 14.05 leomannen
 14.05 [email protected]
 14.12 CyanSandwich
 14.38 MCuber
 14.38 Aerospry
 14.47 RobinCube
 14.81 bacyril
 14.82 sam596
 14.85 Kenneth Svendson
 15.24 muchacho
 15.24 PotatoesAreUs
 15.31 Nadav Rosett
 15.42 tigermaxi
 15.82 JackPurdum
 15.84 Bogdan
 15.86 Jami Viljanen
 15.89 T1_M0
 16.24 teboecubes
 16.35 Aaditya Sikder
 16.39 Oatch
 16.41 buzzteam4
 16.55 Rubiksdude4144
 16.60 Zachie Chan
 16.69 leudcfa
 16.76 d4m1no
 16.98 cytokid101
 17.10 whatshisbucket
 17.65 The Blockhead
 17.76 motionglitch
 17.77 26doober
 17.80 xyzzy
 17.94 KylerWoods
 18.34 Alea
 18.96 Dynamic Waluigi
 19.02 Lykos
 19.10 kilwap147
 19.17 seth0420
 19.36 obatake
 19.55 NolanDoes2x2
 20.04 TipsterTrickster
 20.36 Mike Hughey
 20.42 Woodman567
 20.51 MartinN13
 20.92 bgcatfan
 20.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.25 Lumej
 21.70 Teemu
 21.84 kprox1994
 22.01 Ali161102
 22.05 audiophile121
 22.08 NathanaelCubes
 22.35 X cuber
 22.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.42 Josh_Mullins
 22.88 oliviervlcube
 22.95 EdubCubez
 22.99 SophieCubes
 23.52 Bubbagrub
 23.60 Kevin Le
 23.97 theos
 24.08 VDel_234_
 24.50 CubingRF
 24.60 Lewis
 24.83 SpartanSailor
 24.95 kumato
 25.08 RyuKagamine
 25.58 Duncan Bannon
 25.86 TylerBur
 26.11 redoxxy
 26.29 xander3
 27.20 Petri Krzywacki
 28.19 GTregay
 29.16 One Wheel
 29.47 JL Cubing
 30.33 arbivara
 30.74 Ecuasamurai
 31.46 AtticCraft
 31.95 Prem The Cuber
 32.03 Thom S.
 32.37 Jacck
 33.05 dnguyen2204
 34.30 WillyTheWizard
 34.37 ToastasaurusCuber
 35.36 MatsBergsten
 35.75 CrisesKhaos
 36.21 Palmtop Tiger
 43.44 cougarscratch
 50.00 Jeridan
*4x4x4*(100)

 32.80 Dream Cubing
 33.14 lejitcuber
 35.28 thecubingwizard
 37.48 ichcubegern
 39.30 TheDubDubJr
 39.32 Carterk
 39.34 G2013
 39.58 Competition Cuber
 40.04 MattheoDW
 41.12 Elf
 41.22 Shadowjockey
 41.71 TSTwist
 42.36 turtwig
 42.50 Ethan Horspool
 42.59 tdm
 44.07 DGCubes
 44.74 speedcuber71
 45.12 DaniëlKassab1
 45.26 Jack Pfeifer
 45.69 2016LAIL01
 46.41 abunickabhi
 46.54 Jonsa87
 46.99 xyzzy
 47.35 [email protected]
 47.55 AidanNoogie
 48.70 Keroma12
 49.23 Ianwubby
 49.56 sigalig
 49.99 DhruvA
 50.83 [email protected]
 50.89 Marcus Siu
 51.33 Brendan Bakker
 52.00 bacyril
 52.26 Kit Clement
 53.19 MCuber
 53.26 Mark Boyanowski
 53.38 RCTACameron
 53.94 Jscuber
 54.16 WorldoBlocks
 54.99 [email protected]
 55.99 OJ Cubing
 56.00 Mcuber5
 56.01 leomannen
 56.18 Glomnipotent
 57.34 oskarinn
 57.68 Underwatercuber
 58.09 d4m1no
 58.34 cubeshepherd
 58.47 janelle
 59.85 Now3852
 1:00.02 2017LAMB06
 1:00.11 T1_M0
 1:00.61 sam596
 1:00.68 ExultantCarn
 1:01.03 Sixstringcal
 1:01.75 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.98 The Blockhead
 1:03.49 E-Cuber
 1:03.69 buzzteam4
 1:04.51 ARandomCuber
 1:06.67 Nadav Rosett
 1:10.80 leudcfa
 1:11.11 PotatoesAreUs
 1:11.20 Alea
 1:11.88 Aerospry
 1:14.93 TipsterTrickster
 1:15.00 Bogdan
 1:15.58 Jami Viljanen
 1:17.54 Lykos
 1:17.73 tigermaxi
 1:19.56 cytokid101
 1:20.47 Mike Hughey
 1:21.81 Bubbagrub
 1:21.99 KylerWoods
 1:24.98 JackPurdum
 1:26.91 motionglitch
 1:27.42 Zachie Chan
 1:28.04 One Wheel
 1:29.58 audiophile121
 1:29.89 theos
 1:32.01 kilwap147
 1:35.19 redoxxy
 1:36.14 Lewis
 1:41.00 SpartanSailor
 1:42.03 VDel_234_
 1:47.44 EdubCubez
 1:48.20 oliviervlcube
 1:48.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:49.20 Ali161102
 1:55.64 Teemu
 2:00.10 GTregay
 2:02.51 Lumej
 2:03.78 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:05.56 kumato
 2:06.05 SophieCubes
 2:12.50 MatsBergsten
 2:35.01 dnguyen2204
 2:49.62 [email protected]
 2:55.35 AtticCraft
 2:57.96 cougarscratch
*5x5x5*(72)

 57.52 lejitcuber
 1:01.84 Dream Cubing
 1:10.96 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.63 ichcubegern
 1:13.13 thecubingwizard
 1:13.65 speedcuber71
 1:14.50 Shadowjockey
 1:17.56 mihnea3000
 1:18.35 Elf
 1:19.92 Competition Cuber
 1:23.22 Keroma12
 1:24.14 G2013
 1:25.32 turtwig
 1:26.33 DGCubes
 1:27.12 AidanNoogie
 1:27.49 Jack Pfeifer
 1:28.63 sigalig
 1:30.76 abunickabhi
 1:34.11 [email protected]
 1:35.04 TSTwist
 1:35.54 Mark Boyanowski
 1:36.61 Brendan Bakker
 1:37.64 Ethan Horspool
 1:38.93 typo56
 1:38.96 RCTACameron
 1:41.28 bacyril
 1:41.41 Ianwubby
 1:42.09 [email protected]
 1:42.97 Jonsa87
 1:46.96 xyzzy
 1:47.49 Mcuber5
 1:50.06 d4m1no
 1:50.45 Sixstringcal
 1:52.88 [email protected]
 1:55.64 WorldoBlocks
 1:57.53 MCuber
 1:58.69 Alea
 1:59.42 tdm
 2:00.63 cubeshepherd
 2:01.07 2016LAIL01
 2:01.59 The Blockhead
 2:01.62 Now3852
 2:01.77 ARandomCuber
 2:02.83 Keenan Johnson
 2:02.95 Underwatercuber
 2:03.94 buzzteam4
 2:04.85 TipsterTrickster
 2:05.49 OJ Cubing
 2:07.12 Jscuber
 2:08.06 Nadav Rosett
 2:09.63 Kenneth Svendson
 2:10.23 Bogdan
 2:22.92 PotatoesAreUs
 2:23.81 janelle
 2:24.60 Lykos
 2:26.48 KylerWoods
 2:30.93 One Wheel
 2:39.22 Lewis
 2:41.62 Mike Hughey
 2:42.08 leudcfa
 2:54.86 Jami Viljanen
 3:03.83 redoxxy
 3:08.14 theos
 3:09.43 VDel_234_
 3:14.00 cytokid101
 3:15.36 E-Cuber
 3:33.64 MatsBergsten
 3:47.27 GTregay
 4:19.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:19.84 AtticCraft
 6:07.61 cougarscratch
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*6x6x6*(39)

 1:58.98 Dream Cubing
 2:05.80 lejitcuber
 2:09.33 TheDubDubJr
 2:16.00 thecubingwizard
 2:21.33 Shadowjockey
 2:22.91 ichcubegern
 2:31.59 Elf
 2:41.18 Keroma12
 2:45.83 bacyril
 2:47.22 TSTwist
 2:50.29 AidanNoogie
 2:59.48 Ianwubby
 3:05.77 abunickabhi
 3:07.59 sigalig
 3:11.57 [email protected]
 3:12.36 Mark Boyanowski
 3:18.91 Jonsa87
 3:19.51 [email protected]
 3:33.64 Sixstringcal
 3:42.18 cubeshepherd
 3:58.59 The Blockhead
 3:59.94 Alea
 4:01.97 Mcuber5
 4:04.32 MCuber
 4:06.29 RCTACameron
 4:06.40 PotatoesAreUs
 4:07.77 d4m1no
 4:13.32 Kenneth Svendson
 4:19.89 Bogdan
 4:27.33 Nadav Rosett
 4:43.29 Jscuber
 4:48.72 One Wheel
 4:50.82 Mike Hughey
 5:33.02 Lykos
 6:27.38 AtticCraft
 6:40.15 VDel_234_
 7:03.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF DGCubes
*7x7x7*(33)

 2:40.28 Dream Cubing
 3:01.92 lejitcuber
 3:05.52 TheDubDubJr
 3:23.57 ichcubegern
 3:30.83 thecubingwizard
 3:34.96 Shadowjockey
 3:41.95 TSTwist
 4:01.77 Elf
 4:02.99 bacyril
 4:29.58 xyzzy
 4:35.51 Mark Boyanowski
 4:38.92 Ianwubby
 4:45.11 AidanNoogie
 4:48.09 G2013
 5:13.55 [email protected]
 5:17.22 [email protected]
 5:27.92 abunickabhi
 5:59.99 d4m1no
 6:10.44 Nadav Rosett
 6:14.63 Mcuber5
 6:30.90 cubeshepherd
 6:37.65 Kenneth Svendson
 6:54.76 PotatoesAreUs
 7:07.83 oskarinn
 7:29.12 AtticCraft
 7:30.13 One Wheel
 7:41.30 Lykos
 7:47.77 Bogdan
 9:00.31 Mike Hughey
 9:57.60 GTregay
10:43.99 MatsBergsten
21:45.75 cougarscratch
 DNF TylerBur
*3x3 one handed*(104)

 12.85 lejitcuber
 13.47 tdm
 15.71 GenTheThief
 16.15 TheDubDubJr
 16.50 ichcubegern
 17.15 Dream Cubing
 17.63 thecubingwizard
 18.12 mihnea3000
 18.14 TSTwist
 18.65 ColorfulPockets
 19.02 turtwig
 19.02 Carterk
 19.56 2016LAIL01
 19.70 Jscuber
 20.42 abunickabhi
 20.74 DGCubes
 20.82 Jack Pfeifer
 21.12 Leo Annett
 21.21 sigalig
 21.23 2017LAMB06
 21.59 WorldoBlocks
 21.78 Ethan Horspool
 22.18 janelle
 22.21 Mcuber5
 22.29 ARandomCuber
 22.66 RCTACameron
 22.72 DhruvA
 22.75 Shadowjockey
 23.51 Jonsa87
 23.64 [email protected]
 23.74 speedcuber71
 24.67 AidanNoogie
 24.87 Elf
 25.11 Mark Boyanowski
 25.24 Sixstringcal
 25.48 leomannen
 25.77 Glomnipotent
 26.66 oskarinn
 27.50 Keroma12
 27.53 denthebro
 27.71 muchacho
 28.13 cubeshepherd
 28.32 T1_M0
 28.41 Ianwubby
 28.58 xyzzy
 29.20 [email protected]
 29.75 JackPurdum
 29.90 G2013
 30.05 Alea
 31.61 ExultantCarn
 31.69 Bogdan
 31.74 Kenneth Svendson
 32.29 Underwatercuber
 32.64 Lykos
 32.74 Marcus Siu
 33.75 OJ Cubing
 34.07 Now3852
 34.32 Aerospry
 34.54 d4m1no
 34.60 MCuber
 34.91 MartinN13
 34.99 Oatch
 35.98 Jami Viljanen
 37.14 leudcfa
 37.99 PotatoesAreUs
 38.46 The Blockhead
 38.61 tigermaxi
 38.63 TipsterTrickster
 39.11 bacyril
 40.71 KylerWoods
 40.80 Nadav Rosett
 40.84 redoxxy
 41.00 Bubbagrub
 41.35 [email protected]
 42.50 buzzteam4
 44.02 26doober
 44.79 E-Cuber
 45.49 Aaditya Sikder
 47.00 AtticCraft
 47.58 kilwap147
 47.77 NolanDoes2x2
 47.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 47.97 NathanaelCubes
 52.51 X cuber
 54.50 Lumej
 56.26 SophieCubes
 57.11 Mike Hughey
 57.91 Ali161102
 58.17 One Wheel
 58.91 arbivara
 1:01.00 Zachie Chan
 1:01.25 kprox1994
 1:01.40 EdubCubez
 1:04.09 Thom S.
 1:04.35 Jacck
 1:09.96 RyuKagamine
 1:10.12 Prem The Cuber
 1:11.59 dnguyen2204
 1:12.34 Ecuasamurai
 1:17.80 JL Cubing
 1:19.05 VDel_234_
 1:22.98 CubingRF
 1:29.89 SpartanSailor
 4:00.51 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(17)

 1:13.42 Bubbagrub
 1:19.81 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.55 Nadav Rosett
 1:28.68 [email protected]
 1:44.00 Shadowjockey
 1:44.42 OJ Cubing
 1:59.71 MartinN13
 2:12.76 Mike Hughey
 2:30.88 Underwatercuber
 2:35.29 AtticCraft
 2:37.35 abunickabhi
 2:37.42 ARandomCuber
 2:50.54 Jacck
 3:53.00 cubeshepherd
 4:47.34 TSTwist
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF ichcubegern
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(58)

 4.26 DhruvA
 4.92 MattheoDW
 5.16 Carterk
 5.17 RCTACameron
 5.55 gavinz
 6.05 asacuber
 6.43 leomannen
 6.60 TheDubDubJr
 6.93 turtwig
 7.46 lejitcuber
 9.10 Competition Cuber
 10.11 ExultantCarn
 10.59 oskarinn
 11.37 thecubingwizard
 11.41 EdubCubez
 11.81 Dream Cubing
 12.64 Mark Boyanowski
 16.14 Mcuber5
 16.34 Killernerd24
 16.61 Elf
 17.25 OJ Cubing
 17.63 [email protected]
 17.90 sigalig
 18.86 abunickabhi
 19.43 Nadav Rosett
 19.79 Shadowjockey
 20.06 Underwatercuber
 22.01 Sixstringcal
 25.28 G2013
 25.44 cubeshepherd
 25.73 Mike Hughey
 29.53 redoxxy
 30.38 MatsBergsten
 30.43 Lykos
 31.35 Oatch
 33.85 Deri Nata Wijaya
 35.47 Bogdan
 35.78 Bubbagrub
 36.86 SpartanSailor
 38.54 TipsterTrickster
 41.91 buzzteam4
 46.66 AtticCraft
 47.37 2017LAMB06
 48.75 AidanNoogie
 50.27 E-Cuber
 57.73 MCuber
 1:02.69 Jacck
 1:03.96 leudcfa
 1:05.56 whatshisbucket
 1:08.11 TSTwist
 1:08.67 Aaditya Sikder
 1:28.59 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:16.51 cougarscratch
 6:29.83 Dynamic Waluigi
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(45)

 22.38 Daniel Lin
 27.13 sigalig
 34.36 Mark Boyanowski
 34.80 G2013
 36.06 abunickabhi
 38.63 pinser
 44.47 Carterk
 44.55 Killernerd24
 46.95 OJ Cubing
 56.29 speedcuber71
 1:04.93 Lykos
 1:11.45 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:15.89 MatsBergsten
 1:17.38 Elf
 1:18.86 Shadowjockey
 1:22.20 redoxxy
 1:25.88 Dream Cubing
 1:28.74 obatake
 1:30.62 TheDubDubJr
 1:33.30 Mcuber5
 1:40.71 Mike Hughey
 1:45.66 cubeshepherd
 1:47.71 [email protected]
 1:47.73 thecubingwizard
 1:49.69 ichcubegern
 1:55.42 Jonsa87
 2:15.73 Sixstringcal
 2:21.85 Nadav Rosett
 2:24.31 Oatch
 2:39.69 Brendan Bakker
 2:50.06 RCTACameron
 3:07.46 Bogdan
 3:32.12 Jacck
 3:57.60 RyuKagamine
 4:12.54 Bubbagrub
 5:03.84 AtticCraft
 5:18.92 leudcfa
 6:10.20 Now3852
 6:10.87 MCuber
10:04.02 Glomnipotent
 DNF EdubCubez
 DNF denthebro
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF Alea
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:28.71 sigalig
 2:49.89 the super cuber
 2:53.14 G2013
 3:05.71 Killernerd24
 3:15.64 Mark Boyanowski
 4:07.38 Carterk
 7:25.92 MatsBergsten
 8:04.32 AtticCraft
 8:10.20 Mike Hughey
 8:31.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
11:01.83 Jacck
16:59.66 cubeshepherd
21:12.19 [email protected]
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Lykos
 DNF typo56
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Dream Cubing
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 4:07.22 CyanSandwich
 5:01.03 sigalig
 6:00.76 Mark Boyanowski
15:06.20 MatsBergsten
19:55.93 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF Sean Hartman
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF Carterk
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(22)

43/50 (58:40)  the super cuber
40/46 (58:14)  Mark Boyanowski
32/46 (60:00)  sigalig
13/15 (54:05)  Deri Nata Wijaya
24/37 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
5/5 (22:33)  MatsBergsten
9/13 (42:04)  Carterk
11/17 (59:39)  Lykos
4/4 (12:43)  typo56
4/4 (29:03)  Jonsa87
7/10 (49:53)  Mike Hughey
3/3 ( 8:24)  cubeshepherd
2/2 ( 9:37)  Oatch
2/2 (10:48)  Bogdan
3/5 (32:05)  redoxxy
2/4 (26:59)  [email protected]
4/8 (41:59)  Shadowjockey
0/2 (20:00)  leudcfa
0/2 (20:00)  MCuber
0/2 (20:00)  Dream Cubing
0/2 (20:00)  Jacck
0/2 (20:00)  sam596
*3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 32.42 sigalig
 38.52 thecubingwizard
 40.16 TheDubDubJr
 47.04 bacyril
 48.79 speedcuber71
 58.11 Dream Cubing
 59.15 abunickabhi
 1:04.69 [email protected]
 1:09.95 Mike Hughey
 1:16.13 Bogdan
 1:29.79 Shadowjockey
 1:31.22 cubeshepherd
 1:36.92 Competition Cuber
 1:48.70 MCuber
 1:50.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:52.63 TSTwist
 2:12.22 KylerWoods
 2:27.01 MatsBergsten
 3:10.98 Nadav Rosett
 DNF Lykos
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Mark Boyanowski
 DNF G2013
 DNF ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(69)

 49.38 lejitcuber
 50.75 thecubingwizard
 51.81 Dream Cubing
 56.63 Nadav Rosett
 58.76 Ethan Horspool
 59.01 G2013
 59.03 Elf
 59.68 AidanNoogie
 1:00.55 ichcubegern
 1:03.40 DaniëlKassab1
 1:03.42 Competition Cuber
 1:03.43 Shadowjockey
 1:03.89 [email protected]
 1:07.52 Marcus Siu
 1:08.03 turtwig
 1:09.37 TheDubDubJr
 1:09.93 abunickabhi
 1:10.33 RCTACameron
 1:11.01 DGCubes
 1:11.22 Mcuber5
 1:12.58 OJ Cubing
 1:12.90 DhruvA
 1:13.04 2017LAMB06
 1:17.67 ExultantCarn
 1:18.24 WorldoBlocks
 1:18.77 bacyril
 1:20.69 cubeshepherd
 1:21.76 gavinz
 1:22.37 Underwatercuber
 1:23.76 MCuber
 1:23.90 buzzteam4
 1:26.05 Now3852
 1:26.57 janelle
 1:28.73 Ianwubby
 1:28.74 E-Cuber
 1:29.08 Mark Boyanowski
 1:33.28 The Blockhead
 1:33.56 d4m1no
 1:34.17 Kenneth Svendson
 1:34.72 ARandomCuber
 1:39.43 TipsterTrickster
 1:42.56 tigermaxi
 1:44.06 PotatoesAreUs
 1:44.43 Alea
 1:44.80 KylerWoods
 1:52.10 Bogdan
 1:56.76 Jami Viljanen
 1:58.37 Lykos
 1:58.95 cytokid101
 2:01.22 Mike Hughey
 2:08.36 SpartanSailor
 2:10.05 Lewis
 2:14.39 oliviervlcube
 2:18.28 Ali161102
 2:20.51 VDel_234_
 2:24.40 GTregay
 2:25.03 EdubCubez
 2:27.70 Zachie Chan
 2:32.87 seth0420
 2:34.37 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:39.37 redoxxy
 2:46.56 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:51.92 theos
 2:55.96 Jacck
 3:01.70 MatsBergsten
 3:56.32 AtticCraft
 4:18.28 WillyTheWizard
 4:47.44 cougarscratch
 DNF TSTwist
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)

 1:48.79 lejitcuber
 1:55.46 Dream Cubing
 2:06.70 ichcubegern
 2:07.68 thecubingwizard
 2:08.30 TheDubDubJr
 2:21.07 [email protected]
 2:21.83 Shadowjockey
 2:26.06 G2013
 2:26.14 Competition Cuber
 2:26.41 AidanNoogie
 2:50.89 TSTwist
 2:53.18 abunickabhi
 2:53.78 Nadav Rosett
 2:55.10 Ethan Horspool
 2:55.88 Mark Boyanowski
 3:00.29 bacyril
 3:06.48 Mcuber5
 3:13.20 MCuber
 3:14.42 RCTACameron
 3:19.07 d4m1no
 3:20.55 OJ Cubing
 3:23.81 cubeshepherd
 3:29.88 WorldoBlocks
 3:39.46 The Blockhead
 3:44.74 Alea
 3:51.85 TipsterTrickster
 3:53.42 Kenneth Svendson
 3:58.91 Bogdan
 4:07.30 janelle
 4:12.79 Lykos
 4:19.64 KylerWoods
 4:24.62 Mike Hughey
 4:25.23 PotatoesAreUs
 4:39.78 E-Cuber
 4:57.55 cytokid101
 5:12.30 VDel_234_
 5:14.86 Lewis
 5:27.20 theos
 5:32.38 NathanaelCubes
 5:44.58 Jacck
 5:44.89 redoxxy
 6:15.07 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:19.94 GTregay
 6:32.11 MatsBergsten
 8:06.70 Zachie Chan
12:07.93 cougarscratch
 DNF Elf
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 3:30.91 Dream Cubing
 4:21.15 TheDubDubJr
 4:23.26 thecubingwizard
 4:27.08 Shadowjockey
 4:53.45 Elf
 5:19.59 TSTwist
 5:35.14 Competition Cuber
 5:40.89 AidanNoogie
 5:41.87 bacyril
 5:52.70 [email protected]
 5:54.79 abunickabhi
 6:14.67 Mark Boyanowski
 6:45.17 d4m1no
 7:16.66 Mcuber5
 7:42.09 Nadav Rosett
 7:46.47 Kenneth Svendson
 8:12.83 cubeshepherd
 8:18.23 PotatoesAreUs
 9:03.97 OJ Cubing
 9:28.05 Bogdan
 9:56.23 Lykos
 9:59.16 Mike Hughey
10:16.99 Jacck
12:23.58 redoxxy
12:37.22 VDel_234_
17:04.19 InlandEmpireCuber
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(24)

 6:08.76 Dream Cubing
 7:28.72 lejitcuber
 7:36.42 TheDubDubJr
 8:03.61 thecubingwizard
 8:06.78 Shadowjockey
 8:29.48 Elf
 9:33.74 TSTwist
 9:48.21 bacyril
10:13.29 Mark Boyanowski
11:26.84 abunickabhi
11:52.23 [email protected]
13:22.35 d4m1no
14:00.91 PotatoesAreUs
14:10.34 Kenneth Svendson
14:56.90 Nadav Rosett
14:57.36 ARandomCuber
15:13.52 cubeshepherd
16:18.79 Bogdan
17:18.66 Lykos
17:52.77 OJ Cubing
18:49.00 Lewis
19:10.74 Mike Hughey
19:25.00 sam596
21:23.39 redoxxy
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(25)

22 Shadowjockey
28 Killernerd24
29 Mark Boyanowski
29 Bubbagrub
30 ColorfulPockets
30 xyzzy
30 TheDubDubJr
31 theos
32 thejerber44
32 Bogdan
33 Jacck
34 lejitcuber
35 arbivara
36 [email protected]
36 Mike Hughey
39 Sue Doenim
42 TylerBur
47 sam596
49 Kenneth Svendson
50 MCuber
50 cubeshepherd
54 PotatoesAreUs
60 Rubiksdude4144
63 TSTwist
DNF  EdubCubez
*Skewb*(79)

 2.27 Carterk
 2.53 Josh_Mullins
 2.57 lejitcuber
 2.89 MattheoDW
 3.97 asacuber
 4.47 Leo Annett
 4.52 Isaac Lai
 4.81 TSTwist
 4.90 Jack Pfeifer
 4.99 DhruvA
 5.10 DGCubes
 5.13 Metallic Silver
 5.24 Elf
 5.31 TheDubDubJr
 5.37 thecubingwizard
 5.53 [email protected]
 5.59 2016LAIL01
 5.65 cubeshepherd
 5.66 Dream Cubing
 5.73 leomannen
 5.81 TipsterTrickster
 6.49 Jonsa87
 6.55 ichcubegern
 6.66 oliviervlcube
 6.85 DaniëlKassab1
 6.89 Competition Cuber
 6.89 Shadowjockey
 7.00 Sixstringcal
 7.10 [email protected]
 7.12 Lykos
 7.19 Rubiksdude4144
 7.20 speedcuber71
 7.21 AidanNoogie
 7.23 mihnea3000
 7.29 sam596
 7.36 MartinN13
 7.57 WorldoBlocks
 7.75 bacyril
 7.94 oskarinn
 7.96 G2013
 8.34 Jscuber
 8.52 The Blockhead
 8.75 2017LAMB06
 8.89 MCuber
 8.93 leudcfa
 8.98 Bogdan
 9.02 ARandomCuber
 9.17 tigermaxi
 9.67 Alea
 9.74 EdubCubez
 9.86 [email protected]
 9.91 Mcuber5
 9.97 Mark Boyanowski
 10.07 Bubbagrub
 10.20 Nadav Rosett
 10.46 theos
 10.61 Lewis
 10.98 whatshisbucket
 11.08 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.36 buzzteam4
 11.45 teboecubes
 11.65 X cuber
 11.91 janelle
 11.95 Underwatercuber
 12.16 SophieCubes
 12.36 OJ Cubing
 12.71 Ianwubby
 12.93 E-Cuber
 13.01 Kenneth Svendson
 13.29 SpartanSailor
 13.44 redoxxy
 14.53 26doober
 15.84 RCTACameron
 20.00 Mike Hughey
 20.78 Dynamic Waluigi
 21.14 PotatoesAreUs
 27.68 AtticCraft
 30.68 MatsBergsten
 41.16 arbivara
*Clock*(38)

 6.68 Underwatercuber
 7.23 TheDubDubJr
 8.15 ARandomCuber
 9.12 sam596
 9.15 T1_M0
 9.65 lejitcuber
 10.11 PotatoesAreUs
 10.88 MartinN13
 11.80 buzzteam4
 12.55 Mcuber5
 13.27 Shadowjockey
 13.59 cubeshepherd
 14.28 bacyril
 14.41 MCuber
 14.48 The Blockhead
 15.10 Jonsa87
 15.11 [email protected]
  15.15 redoxxy
 15.46 TipsterTrickster
 15.76 G2013
 16.27 Kenneth Svendson
 17.08 Dream Cubing
 17.14 Marcus Siu
 17.94 Mike Hughey
 17.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 18.41 Ianwubby
 19.05 OJ Cubing
 19.26 Sixstringcal
 19.35 thecubingwizard
 20.43 Lykos
 21.43 DhruvA
 22.58 AidanNoogie
 22.94 2017LAMB06
 23.16 [email protected]
 25.10 Jacck
 35.05 AtticCraft
 43.08 Nadav Rosett
 DNF mihnea3000
*Pyraminx*(85)

 3.28 DGCubes
 3.36 lejitcuber
 3.42 RobinCube
 3.89 2016LAIL01
 3.97 thecubingwizard
 3.99 FastCubeMaster
 4.15 asacuber
 4.27 Ghost Cuber
 4.33 [email protected]
 4.47 CornerCutter
 4.63 TSTwist
 4.65 T1_M0
 4.67 MattheoDW
 4.79 TheDubDubJr
 4.92 oliviervlcube
 5.09 Competition Cuber
 5.25 DhruvA
 5.55 E-Cuber
 5.59 Jack Pfeifer
 5.63 leomannen
 5.90 cubeshepherd
 5.95 Shadowjockey
 6.04 mihnea3000
 6.07 bacyril
 6.11 WorldoBlocks
 6.29 MartinN13
 6.30 MCuber
 6.50 Lewis
 6.65 ExultantCarn
 6.73 ichcubegern
 7.08 Rubiksdude4144
 7.09 Elf
 7.15 [email protected]
 7.28 Jami Viljanen
 7.49 G2013
 7.53 Dream Cubing
 7.57 2017LAMB06
 7.62 Mcuber5
 7.67 X cuber
 7.84 NolanDoes2x2
 8.04 Underwatercuber
 8.19 RCTACameron
 8.25 speedcuber71
 8.36 abunickabhi
 8.37 AtticCraft
 8.39 AidanNoogie
 8.49 Kit Clement
 8.53 TipsterTrickster
 8.62 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.67 janelle
 8.69 oskarinn
 8.85 Jonsa87
 8.96 Nadav Rosett
 9.04 tigermaxi
 9.10 Ianwubby
 9.19 EdubCubez
 9.28 ARandomCuber
 9.39 Kenneth Svendson
 9.40 buzzteam4
 9.83 sigalig
 9.83 kumato
 9.90 Now3852
 9.97 NathanaelCubes
 10.86 26doober
 10.99 Mark Boyanowski
 11.03 Aerospry
 11.50 teboecubes
 11.83 Alea
 11.88 Keroma12
 12.04 Duncan Bannon
 12.43 OJ Cubing
 12.66 Lykos
 13.68 theos
 13.98 Mike Hughey
 14.25 PotatoesAreUs
 14.72 redoxxy
 15.45 Sixstringcal
 16.68 Ecuasamurai
 17.72 SophieCubes
 18.76 VDel_234_
 18.81 ToastasaurusCuber
 24.33 pitchcatch
 26.73 SpartanSailor
 37.39 MatsBergsten
 DNF seth0420
*Megaminx*(47)

 53.16 [email protected]
 54.06 lejitcuber
 54.27 Elf
 54.96 thecubingwizard
 1:02.06 TSTwist
 1:02.26 CubeStack_Official
 1:06.00 Jonsa87
 1:07.44 AidanNoogie
 1:10.31 Carterk
 1:14.00 Dream Cubing
 1:14.44 TheDubDubJr
 1:18.42 Shadowjockey
 1:19.00 ichcubegern
 1:24.86 Mark Boyanowski
 1:29.31 whatshisbucket
 1:30.11 leomannen
 1:31.83 Mcuber5
 1:33.52 2016LAIL01
 1:35.78 bacyril
 1:37.71 cubeshepherd
 1:48.36 ARandomCuber
 1:54.71 Keroma12
 1:58.14 MCuber
 2:02.09 RCTACameron
 2:03.90 Lewis
 2:08.22 Aaditya Sikder
 2:10.74 OJ Cubing
 2:11.06 Bogdan
 2:13.95 E-Cuber
 2:16.74 PotatoesAreUs
 2:22.04 abunickabhi
 2:25.20 GTregay
 2:25.96 26doober
 2:30.36 Nadav Rosett
 2:31.78 leudcfa
 2:45.10 redoxxy
 2:53.26 Mike Hughey
 3:01.75 seth0420
 3:01.83 Lykos
 3:03.73 theos
 3:04.48 Thom S.
 3:17.17 One Wheel
 3:48.76 NathanaelCubes
 4:38.52 SophieCubes
 6:14.00 SpartanSailor
 7:16.09 AtticCraft
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Kilominx*(20)

 24.58 [email protected]
 28.98 TheDubDubJr
 30.84 Elf
 32.88 TSTwist
 33.73 Dream Cubing
 34.09 AidanNoogie
 38.38 AtticCraft
 38.40 cubeshepherd
 38.99 ichcubegern
 40.72 Shadowjockey
 41.80 bacyril
 44.16 Nadav Rosett
 46.09 Sixstringcal
 57.76 PotatoesAreUs
 1:13.09 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:15.33 Mike Hughey
 1:30.49 Lykos
 2:48.68 SpartanSailor
 2:50.46 redoxxy
 3:51.23 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(58)

 7.28 Carterk
 8.17 Sixstringcal
 9.45 Jack Pfeifer
 10.43 Marcus Siu
 10.73 thecubingwizard
 11.50 speedcuber71
 11.90 Isaac Lai
 12.46 lejitcuber
 13.37 obatake
 13.92 Shadowjockey
 14.47 ichcubegern
 14.66 TheDubDubJr
 16.23 leomannen
 18.24 sigalig
 18.53 asacuber
 19.30 DGCubes
 19.51 Thom S.
 19.71 Competition Cuber
 19.77 G2013
 20.94 Jonsa87
 21.41 AidanNoogie
 21.80 Dream Cubing
 21.99 [email protected]
 22.00 mihnea3000
 24.57 Mark Boyanowski
 25.51 DhruvA
 26.12 cubeshepherd
 26.50 bacyril
 26.88 oskarinn
 26.90 Mcuber5
 28.57 Underwatercuber
 29.18 MCuber
 30.39 Rubiksdude4144
 31.15 TipsterTrickster
 34.38 TSTwist
 34.42 Elf
 34.52 2017LAMB06
 35.77 WorldoBlocks
 36.47 DaniëlKassab1
 37.42 OJ Cubing
 38.09 buzzteam4
 38.52 E-Cuber
 39.22 RCTACameron
 41.40 Bubbagrub
 42.01 Mike Hughey
 43.90 Jscuber
 53.54 Bogdan
 53.66 Lewis
 55.19 26doober
 56.73 Kenneth Svendson
 58.17 leudcfa
 58.34 Nadav Rosett
 1:02.62 Lykos
 1:09.10 PotatoesAreUs
 1:32.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:36.63 redoxxy
 1:49.36 AtticCraft
 1:51.83 theos
*iniGuildford Relay*(21)

 3:42.10 lejitcuber
 4:23.07 TheDubDubJr
 4:35.22 thecubingwizard
 4:43.34 Elf
 4:54.24 Dream Cubing
 4:57.98 Shadowjockey
 5:03.12 [email protected]
 5:20.57 Jonsa87
 6:14.21 AidanNoogie
 6:18.24 bacyril
 6:32.76 Mcuber5
 7:22.68 cubeshepherd
 7:32.58 OJ Cubing
 9:20.32 Lykos
 9:26.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 9:31.63 PotatoesAreUs
 9:39.62 E-Cuber
10:08.67 redoxxy
10:19.71 Mike Hughey
11:05.08 Lewis
18:20.31 Nadav Rosett

*Contest results*

1248 TheDubDubJr
1204 lejitcuber
1185 thecubingwizard
1167 Dream Cubing
1154 Shadowjockey
1100 [email protected]
1010 Elf
975 ichcubegern
943 cubeshepherd
925 TSTwist
917 Mark Boyanowski
896 G2013
872 AidanNoogie
845 Carterk
840 abunickabhi
812 Mcuber5
798 Competition Cuber
783 sigalig
782 bacyril
760 RCTACameron
749 DGCubes
732 Jonsa87
709 Jack Pfeifer
693 DhruvA
690 Nadav Rosett
688 speedcuber71
685 MCuber
662 OJ Cubing
633 Sixstringcal
625 leomannen
606 2016LAIL01
596 turtwig
596 WorldoBlocks
585 mihnea3000
585 Ethan Horspool
581 MattheoDW
559 Lykos
557 Underwatercuber
554 Bogdan
550 2017LAMB06
544 Mike Hughey
535 ARandomCuber
531 Ianwubby
529 oskarinn
514 Kenneth Svendson
509 ExultantCarn
501 asacuber
500 tdm
493 Jscuber
472 PotatoesAreUs
470 TipsterTrickster
464 janelle
464 E-Cuber
461 [email protected]
435 Keroma12
425 Now3852
425 buzzteam4
397 The Blockhead
385 leudcfa
384 d4m1no
380 Marcus Siu
373 xyzzy
371 [email protected]
368 Alea
348 Jami Viljanen
342 the super cuber
333 gavinz
327 MartinN13
317 redoxxy
317 [email protected]
311 ColorfulPockets
310 sam596
310 DaniëlKassab1
306 T1_M0
305 tigermaxi
297 Leo Annett
291 Glomnipotent
283 Lewis
280 Rubiksdude4144
279 MatsBergsten
275 Bubbagrub
273 Brendan Bakker
271 Oatch
269 RobinCube
269 AtticCraft
268 InlandEmpireCuber
266 EdubCubez
253 Aerospry
252 oliviervlcube
225 FastCubeMaster
225 GenTheThief
225 KylerWoods
215 Keenan Johnson
211 Jacck
208 Aaditya Sikder
204 26doober
201 whatshisbucket
200 Deri Nata Wijaya
200 NolanDoes2x2
199 NathanaelCubes
195 theos
187 CubeStack_Official
186 teboecubes
184 Zachie Chan
183 cytokid101
179 SpartanSailor
175 denthebro
174 X cuber
170 JackPurdum
163 VDel_234_
162 Josh_Mullins
158 CyanSandwich
156 obelisk477
151 Killernerd24
150 muchacho
144 obatake
139 Duncan Bannon
139 seth0420
135 Ali161102
131 Isaac Lai
130 motionglitch
126 One Wheel
125 SophieCubes
122 Dynamic Waluigi
112 Kit Clement
109 kilwap147
109 GTregay
100 audiophile121
95 sqAree
94 kumato
92 Lumej
92 typo56
92 CubingRF
91 Teemu
91 Kevin Le
85 Thom S.
83 Moonwink Cuber
80 Ghost Cuber
78 CornerCutter
74 arbivara
70 Metallic Silver
67 Woodman567
61 kprox1994
59 RyuKagamine
56 TylerBur
55 Ecuasamurai
53 Daniel Lin
50 Prem The Cuber
50 cougarscratch
48 bgcatfan
48 pinser
41 dnguyen2204
31 WillyTheWizard
27 thejerber44
27 JL Cubing
25 Jeridan
23 ToastasaurusCuber
22 xander3
21 Petri Krzywacki
20 Sue Doenim
14 FireCuber
7 CrisesKhaos
6 Palmtop Tiger
6 pitchcatch
4 Sean Hartman


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Dear Mr. Bergsten

Thank you once again for organizing and posting the results. I have one miner question/concern and that is: As I was looking over the results I noticed that my FMC attempt is not on the final results. No worries what so ever and I am sure that is is just a typo/entering error. If you have any question please let me know. Thank you very much with your help


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Dear Mr. Bergsten
> 
> Thank you once again for organizing and posting the results. I have one miner question/concern and that is: As I was looking over the results I noticed that my FMC attempt is not on the final results. No worries what so ever and I am sure that is is just a typo/entering error. If you have any question please let me know. Thank you very much with your help


Ooops, my result calculation program has some flaws. Most often it does not get the event name or so. I'll check.
And please not "Mr Bergsten", I'm only 68 .

OK, please write: FMC 50 moves (the 50 on the same line as FMC) next time.
Now the program has to look for the 50 after all your solve explanation.
(Previously it skipped spoilers but that went away with the "new" Forum appearance a couple
of years back)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ooops, my result calculation program has some flaws. Most often it does not get the event name or so. I'll check.
> And please not "Mr Bergsten", I'm only 68 .
> 
> OK, please write: FMC 50 moves (the 50 on the same line as FMC) next time.
> ...


Thank you very much for getting it fixed. This was my first week competing in FMC and I apoloigize for the the hassle. I will be sure to remember the correct way of adding it for this weeks competition. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 27, 2018)

The Cubicle Gift Card lottery: the Delphi oracle says "The number is 67".
That must mean that *this weeks winner is Gavin Z* (again )


----------

